# Trockener Hals



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Tag^^.
Seit heute Morgen habe ich einen trockenen Hals. Also immer wenn ich schlucke fühlt es sich unangenehm an. Und ich möchte das Kratzen und die Trockenheit im Hals schnell loswerden.
Kennt vllt. jmd einen Hausmittelchen, was schnell und gut hilft (Halsbonbons nehme ich in genüge).
Google hat mir auch net wirklich geholfen...


----------



## Fauzi (21. September 2009)

Ricola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warme Milch mit nem Löffel Honig?


----------



## Lillyan (21. September 2009)

Fenchelhonig


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

wisst ihr eigendlich wie hart est ist son richtig schweinischen post zu unterdrücken der aber absolut passend wäre :/

naja

wie gesagt nimm milch mit honig oder tee mit honig auf jeden fall viel trinken und lutschbonbons lutschen


----------



## Wowneuling (21. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> (Halsbonbons nehme ich in genüge)


Da dürfte schon dein erster Fehler liegen. Bonbons, Kaugummis und z.B. Lutscher "binden" Speichel. So fehlt dir dieser z.B. beim normalen Schlucken. Darüber hinaus wirken Bonbons und co. abführend.

Ein paar Hintergrundinformationen wären noch nett. Woher meinst du kommt das trockene Gefühl? Gestern gesoffen, Erkältung, in Salzwasser gebadet, gesonnt, etc.? Je nach Grund gibt es unterschiedlche Tipps.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Den dreckigen Witz kenn ich schon^^. Hat aber auch nix geholfen...^^.
Ich werd mir erstmal Honig reinziehen.
Kennt vllt. noch jmd nen Tipp wie z.B. 20 Hampelmänner und dabei die dt. Nationalhymne singen oda so in der Art?^^.

Hatte es einfach. ohne irgendeine Vorgeschichte^^.
Meistens wenn ich des hab bin ich erkältet. Aber irgendwie hab ich jetzt nur ein Kratzen im Hals. Vllt. ist es 1. Wegen meinen Allergien oder 2. Bin ich vllt. doch kleines bisschen erkältet.


----------



## Artherk (21. September 2009)

grins kommt drauf an ob du jetz weiblich bist oder ein mann der etwas anderen sorte weil dann würde ich zu dem nicht jugendfreien hausmittelchen das mein vorposter so schön unterdrückt hat raten *lacht*
aber ansonsten gurgel mal mit mundwasser hilft auch des öftern... aber net schlucken^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

ich kenn dieses ekelhafte kratzen einfach was trinken vieeeel trinken und natürlich in fötushaltung auf dem boden rumrollen und die rumänische nationalhymne singen das hilft auch aber ncith vergessen das ganze auf video aufzunehmen und hochzuladen verlinken bitte nciht vergessen


----------



## Bloodletting (21. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kenn dieses ekelhafte kratzen einfach was trinken vieeeel trinken und natürlich in fötushaltung auf dem boden rumrollen und die rumänische nationalhymne singen das hilft auch aber ncith vergessen das ganze auf video aufzunehmen und hochzuladen verlinken bitte nciht vergessen




Genau - Verlinken! - sonst wirkt es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (21. September 2009)

die heutige gesellschaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein bisschen halsschmerzen kann man doch auf natürliche art und weise auskurieren, völlig verweichlicht, aber absolut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: ricola ist natürlich mittel nr. 1, klares qualitätsprodukt aus natürlichen kräutern > all


----------



## Wowneuling (21. September 2009)

Wenn du den trockenen Hals ohne erkennbaren Grund hast, würde ich von einem grippalen Infekt ausgehen. Das wechselhafte Wetter _(zumindest ist es das hier in meiner Region)_ kann dafür schon ein Grund sein. Demnach könnte dieser trockene Hals nur der Vorbote sein. Ich empfehle dir auch jetzt schon präservativ etwas gegen Erkältung zu tun. Ich kann dir z.B. Hexoral gegen Halsschmerzen nur empfehlen. 

Darüber hinaus solltest du ausreichend trinken. Aber auch hier nicht zuviel. Denn wenn du *zuviel *trinkst kann das auch Schaden. Vorallem sind die Symptome bei zuviel trinken _(ich spreche hier von Anit-Alkoholischem)_ die selben wie bei zuwenig trinken. So treten z.B. auch ein trockener Hals- und Rachenraum sowie ständiges Durstgefühl bei zuviel trinken auf.

Sollte es sich nicht um eine Erkältung handeln, soltest du etwas mit mehr "Substanz" trinken. Milch, Säfte, Tee und ähnliches. Nicht nur Wasser.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Sollte es sich nicht um eine Erkältung handeln, soltest du etwas mit mehr "Substanz" trinken. Milch, Säfte, Tee und ähnliches. Nicht nur Wasser.



Trinke genug dickere Getränke. Trinke jeden Tag nen Liter Milch^^.



Vllt. ist es ja auch ein religiöser Aspekt. Ich mein früher glaubten die Leute, mit ner Krankheit bestraft Gott die Sünder. Dann hab ich wohl gesündigt. Na, probier ich es mal mti Beten^^.


----------



## Wowneuling (21. September 2009)

Dann tippe ich aus der Ferne auf einen grippalen Infekt.


----------



## Natar (21. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Trinke genug dickere Getränke. Trinke jeden Tag nen Liter Milch^^.



Du weisst das dies nicht gesund ist?
Die Milchsäure greift die Schleimhäute an, deshalb die Halsschmerzen.

fazit --> weniger milchtrinken = weniger probleme


----------



## Sin (21. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wisst ihr eigendlich wie hart est ist son richtig schweinischen post zu unterdrücken der aber absolut passend wäre :/
> 
> naja
> 
> wie gesagt nimm milch mit honig oder tee mit honig auf jeden fall viel trinken und lutschbonbons lutschen



An den hab ich mit sicherheit auch gerade gedacht :-(

Trink was schleimiges. Löse Haferflocken in Milch auf und trink das zeug.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2009)

wenn er anfängt deswegen zu beten tippe ich auf wahnvorstellungen aufgrund von zu hohem fieber Oo


----------



## Wowneuling (21. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Du weisst das dies nicht gesund ist?
> Die Milchsäure greift die Schleimhäute an, deshalb die Halsschmerzen.
> 
> fazit --> weniger milchtrinken = weniger probleme


Aber nicht bei der Menge. Erst recht nicht, wenn er diese Menge über den Tag verteilt und zusammen mit anderen Nahrungsmiteln einnimmt. Das einzige was bei übermässigem Milchkonsum auftreten könnte (über ca. 2Liter/Tag):



> Bei übermässigem Milchkonsum kommt es zu Mangelerscheinungen von Mineralstoffen wie z.B. Eisen, Kupfer oder Mangan. Bei anderen wie Kalzium entsteht hingegen eine starke Überversorgung. Nicht zu vergessen ist die Abwesenheit von Nahrungsfasern in der Milch, was zu Verstopfung führen kann.
> 
> (...)Eine zu hohe Kalziumzufuhr hemmt die Absorption von Eisen, Zink und anderen Mineralstoffen.



Habe in dem Zusammenhang gerade ein schönes Zitat entdeckt:

*&#8222;Alles ist Gift, nichts ist Gift, allein die Menge macht&#8217;s.&#8220;* - _Paracelsus _


----------



## Natar (21. September 2009)

ok, damit kann ich nicht mithalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber 1 liter milch sehe ich als relativ viel an

gut, neue theorie: da milch durch fehlende nahrungsfasern verstopfung verursacht, staut es die magensäure, welche folglich bis in den rachen hochgespült wird und somit rachenprobleme verursachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ok, damit kann ich nicht mithalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Liter ist garnichts... das ist schon allein die Menge die für Müsli drauf geht!^^


----------



## claet (21. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Aber auch hier nicht zuviel. Denn wenn du *zuviel *trinkst kann das auch Schaden. Vorallem sind die Symptome bei zuviel trinken _(ich spreche hier von Anit-Alkoholischem)_ die selben wie bei zuwenig trinken. So treten z.B. auch ein trockener Hals- und Rachenraum sowie ständiges Durstgefühl bei zuviel trinken auf.



Das hab ich ja im Leben noch nie gehört. Also ich trinke teilweise 3-4 Liter. 
Keine Ahnung ob das zuviel ist, aber ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme deswegen.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. September 2009)

Heisser Ingwertee (frische Wurzeln, schälen, reiben, auskochen), mit Zitrone und braunem Zucker (Rohrohrzucker).


----------



## Wowneuling (21. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ok, damit kann ich nicht mithalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nun ich bin auch kein Allgemeinmediziner. Aber ich gebe dir Recht, dass für mein Empfinden 1 Liter pro Tag schon recht ordentlich ist. Vorallem wenn es wirklich nahezu *jeden* Tag ist und in kurzem Abstand eingenommen. Ich meine: Man darf einfach nicht vergessen *was* Milch eigentlich ist. Milch ist für die Aufzucht und Versorgung von Kälbern und nicht für den massenhaften Verzehr durch den Menschen gedacht. Das Milch nicht ganz so harmlos ist, wie es oftmals dargestellt wird sehe ich persönlich an meiner Freundin. Sie hat von Natur aus ein recht empfindlichen Magen. Sobald sie etwas zuviel Milch _(das bedeutet in dem Fall ca. 0,5 - 1 Liter)_ zu sich nimmt reagiert sie darauf unmittelbar mit Magenschmerzen und Durchfall. Im Extremfall sogar mit starken Magenkrämpfen. Gut, dass klingt nun dramatischer als es ist. Macht aber dennoch für mich deutlich, dass Milch eine direkte Wirkung auf unseren Organismus hat.



claet schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja im Leben noch nie gehört. Also ich trinke teilweise 3-4 Liter.
> Keine Ahnung ob das zuviel ist, aber ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme deswegen.


Zuviel Trinken spült z.B. Salze und Eiweiße aus deinem Körper. Der daraus resultierende Eiweißmangel kann z.B. Nierenschäden verursachen. Hast du schonmal deinen Urin morgens und am Abend nach mehreren Litern Wasser beobachtet? Trinke mal 2-3 Liter binnen ein paar Stunden. Dein Urin ist dann gänzlich durchsichtig. Ein Zeichen dafür, dass dein Körper keine Schadstoffe aber auch keine Salze/Mineralien o.ä mehr hat, welche er ausscheiden kann und das Wasser 1:1 rauslässt. Ganz nebenbei bezweifel ich, dass es gut ist, wenn die Nieren permanet arbeiten müssen. 
3-4 Litern ist schon eine Hausnummer. Die Grenze die ich rauslesen konnte, bei der es schädlich wird liegt bei ca. 5-6 Litern. Wobei es hier natürlich auch wieder extrem darauf ankommt, ob man viel schwitzt oder Mineralien auf anderem Wege wieder zu sich nimmt. Bei meinem Beispiel habe ich ein WoW Zocker vor Augen der in einem Raid seine 4-5 Liter wegzieht ohne andere Nahrungsaufnahmen und Aktivitäten. Nochmals: Man kann es nie Pauschal sagen, ab wann es schädlich ist. Fakt ist aber, dass es schädlich sein kann!


----------



## llviktorj (21. September 2009)

Reisdorfer hilft für und gegen alles.
Muahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bloodletting (21. September 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Macht aber dennoch für mich deutlich, dass Milch eine direkte Wirkung auf unseren Organismus hat.



Kann man so unterstreichen. Bestes Beispiel: Fresst mal ein paar Schüsseln Conflakes mit Milch. Also nicht ein oder zwei kleine Schüsseln, sondern so 5-6.
Hab ich schon hinter mir ... und was dann im Magen abgeht, ist nicht schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bekomm davon zum Glück keinen Durchfall, da mein Magen zwar schnell fies reagiert, aber ansich stabil in der Verdauung ist.
Dadurch hab ich aber oft Probleme ... Verstopfung und so. :X Egal ... ne Banane, nen Apfel und noch bissle was, dann Eis und es flutscht. XD


----------

